# كتاب منهجية الإدارة والتخطيط لأعمال صيانة الطرق



## سمير عمار (1 سبتمبر 2011)

(1) رسم تخطيطى يوضح منهجية إتخاذ قرارات الصيانة
إعداد المهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*خطوات منهجية تطوير أنشطة صيانة الطرق*

(2) رسم تخطيطي يوضح خطوات منهجية تطوير أنشطة صيانة الطرق
إعداد المهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (14 سبتمبر 2011)

(3) رسم تخطيطي يوضح خطوات دورة إدارة المعلومات 
إعداد المهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## مهند الجنابي (15 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم يا اخ سمير وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## سمير عمار (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*رنامج تحليلى متعدد السنوات*

شكراً للمهندس / مهند الجنابي على المرور 
ونستكمل جزء من كتاب منهجية الإدارة والتخطيط لأعمال صيانة الطرق 
ملف عن كيفية إعداد برنامج تحليلى متعدد السنوات لتحديد نوع الأعمال على الطرق وكيفية إخراج النموذج الخاص بالتنفيذ 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (30 سبتمبر 2011)

(4) مفهوم أعمال الطرق وتصنيف نوع الأعمال
إعداد المهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## Safi2011 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

عمل قيم و ممتاز شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سمير عمار (7 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً للسادة على المرور ونتمنى لهم جميعاً التوفيق ونحن بإذن الله سوف نتولى تنزيل أجزاء من الكتاب الجارى إعداده والخاص بمنهجية الإدارة والتخطيط لصيانة الطرق تباعاً 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## metkal (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## نبيل العدل (13 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## سمير عمار (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً للسادة على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks good work very useful


----------



## سمير عمار (14 أكتوبر 2011)

​(5) الإطار العام لمنهجية الإدارة والتخطيط لأعمال الرصف
إعداد المهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## doulfine (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
*


----------



## سمير عمار (22 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (24 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سمير عمار (26 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً للمهندس / أبوعلى سعيد على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً للسادة على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## tbuly (1 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## سمير عمار (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## بعيو2 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سمير عمار (23 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## نبيلوف (25 نوفمبر 2011)

ألف شكر 
كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## سمير عمار (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (16 يناير 2012)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## diyyar (17 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووورر يا عباقرة


----------



## سمير عمار (18 يناير 2012)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## Lab specialist (18 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## ALI GUERMIT (21 يناير 2012)

merci


----------



## مهندس رواوص (21 يناير 2012)

شكراااا


----------



## سمير عمار (23 يناير 2012)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (4 مارس 2012)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (26 مارس 2012)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (26 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## سمير عمار (30 أبريل 2012)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (7 يونيو 2012)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (19 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## مصطفى فارع (20 نوفمبر 2012)

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااالف الف شكر بس انا اريد معلومات عن هندسه المرور والنقل


----------



## سمير عمار (23 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور
مهندس/ سمير عمار


----------



## emara369 (20 فبراير 2013)

تسلم يا هندسة منكم دائما نستفيد


----------



## eng_amrfaisel (21 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سمير عمار (24 فبراير 2013)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور ونتمنى للجميع التوفيق ودوام الصحة
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (26 فبراير 2013)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## chupchupina (27 فبراير 2013)

أذاد الله علمك.


----------



## سمير عمار (13 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً للجميع من السادة المهندسين على المرور وندعو الجميع لتقديم المزيد من العلوم المتواجده فى جعبة كل فرد من أفراد المنتدى حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع ويستفيد من يستفيد من هذه العلوم وعموماً للجميع على المرور الشكر والتقدير والإحترام 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (9 أغسطس 2015)

http://www.gulfup.com/?M11WwI
موقع الكتاب بالكامل 
مهندس سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (9 أغسطس 2015)

http://www.gulfup.com/fileuser&id=116091
موقع يحتوى علي مكتبة المهندس سمير عمار


----------

